# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  HARINA DE MACA / HARINA DE MACA GELATINIZADA

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados: 
Ofrecemos a los interesados harina de maca y harina de maca gelatinizada convencional. Contamos con stock de maca amarilla, roja y negra, así como maca entera con certificación orgánica (Control Union) 
Precios referenciales:  *Harina de maca:* US$ 6.70 x kg*Harina de maca roja y negra:* US$ 7.20 x kg*Harina de maca gelatinizada:* US$ 7.20 x kg*Harina de maca gelatinizada roja y negra:* US$ 8.25 x kg  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe  SAM_0097.jpg d (4).jpg SAM_0088.jpg SAM_0091.jpgTemas similares: PRODUCTOS DESHIDRATADOS EN HARINA O EN POLVO (LÚCUMA, QUINUA, MAÍZ MORADO, CAMOTE, MACA, UÑA DE GATO, CAMU CAMU, YACÓN, ETC) Busco compradores de harina de maca y maca entera. Se busca Proveedores de Maca MACA Y UÑA DE GATO Artículo: Exportaciones de harina de maca crecieron 57.4% entre enero y febrero

----------


## dcm0770

Hola necesito precio de maca blanca y roja grande entera, 2 toneladas, en lima. dc@pe-royalbranding.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado; en este momento solo contamos con maca mediana y pequeña. Me confirmas si estarías interesado. 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, contamos con oferta de harina de maca convencional para exportación de muy buena calidad. Empresa con amplia experiencia exportando harina de maca y otros productos deshidratados, con planta propia certificada ubicada en Lurín (Lima). Seriedad y calidad garantizadas.  *Precio FOB Callao: US$23.50 x KG (en base a una orden de compra de 1,000 Kg/1 pallet) * *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agrforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, ofrecemos a los interesados un último lote del año disponible de 2 ó 3 TM de harina de maca convencional para exportación. Adjunto ficha técnica y fotos del producto antes de molienda (campaña 2013).  *Precio FOB:* US$37.50 x Kg  *Pedido mínimo:* 1,000 Kg (1 pallet) *Forma de pago:* 100% de anticipo con la orden de compra *Tiempo de entrega:* 30 a 45 días después del pago  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agrforum.pe  DSC04505.jpg DSC04491.jpg

----------


## emilio.agritrade

> Estimados: 
> Ofrecemos a los interesados harina de maca y harina de maca gelatinizada convencional. Contamos con stock de maca amarilla, roja y negra, así como maca entera con certificación orgánica (Control Union) 
> Precios referenciales:  *Harina de maca:* US$ 6.70 x kg*Harina de maca roja y negra:* US$ 7.20 x kg*Harina de maca gelatinizada:* US$ 7.20 x kg*Harina de maca gelatinizada roja y negra:* US$ 8.25 x kg  *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe  SAM_0097.jpg d (4).jpg SAM_0088.jpg SAM_0091.jpg

 Estimado Bruno, 
Nuestra empresa se dedica a la comercialización de granos andinos y menestras. 
Nuestra condición actual es la de acopiadores y exportación, a diferentes mercados, para lo cual trabajamos con proveedores certificados. 
Quisiéramos saber más detalles de su compañía. ¿Ustedes son productores, tienen el control de toda la cadena productiva? 
Los granos andinos que principalmente movemos son Cañihua, Chia, Kiwicha, y Quinua, sin embargo, tenemos interés en Harina de Maca y Maca Gelatinizada Convencional y Orgánica.
En menestras trabajamos con Frijol Caballero, Frijol  Castilla, Pallar, entre otros. 
A la espera de sus comentarios. 
Emilio Acuña
Analista Comercial

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, a los interesados en comprar harina de maca en pocas cantidades, les puedo ofrecer a partir de 20 Kg (1 caja /2 bolsas de 10 Kg) para venta local.  *Precio: US$37.50 + IGV x Kg * *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agrforum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno, 
> Nuestra empresa se dedica a la comercialización de granos andinos y menestras. 
> Nuestra condición actual es la de acopiadores y exportación, a diferentes mercados, para lo cual trabajamos con proveedores certificados. 
> Quisiéramos saber más detalles de su compañía. ¿Ustedes son productores, tienen el control de toda la cadena productiva? 
> Los granos andinos que principalmente movemos son Cañihua, Chia, Kiwicha, y Quinua, sin embargo, tenemos interés en Harina de Maca y Maca Gelatinizada Convencional y Orgánica.
> En menestras trabajamos con Frijol Caballero, Frijol  Castilla, Pallar, entre otros. 
> A la espera de sus comentarios. 
> Emilio Acuña
> Analista Comercial

 Estimado Emilio, personalmente no cultivo nada y me dedico más al tema de comercialización, gracias a los contactos que tengo a través de AgroFórum. Lo que hacemos es buscar empresas serias y productos de calidad, para tener las garantías del caso de los distintos productos que ofrezco, y asegurar el dinero de los clientes que consigo. 
En este momento solo estoy ofreciendo harina de maca convencional y está al precio que he publicado en mi anterior respuesta. Si quieres precio de exportación sería US$37.40 x Kg FOB. El próximo año podemos ver lo de la harina de maca orgánica y/o gelatinizada, pero no tengo idea cómo estarán los precios para el inicio de la campaña 2015. 
Cualquier cosa me avisas. Saludos.

----------


## emilio.agritrade

> Estimado Emilio, personalmente no cultivo nada y me dedico más al tema de comercialización, gracias a los contactos que tengo a través de AgroFórum. Lo que hacemos es buscar empresas serias y productos de calidad, para tener las garantías del caso de los distintos productos que ofrezco, y asegurar el dinero de los clientes que consigo. 
> En este momento solo estoy ofreciendo harina de maca convencional y está al precio que he publicado en mi anterior respuesta. Si quieres precio de exportación sería US$37.40 x Kg FOB. El próximo año podemos ver lo de la harina de maca orgánica y/o gelatinizada, pero no tengo idea cómo estarán los precios para el inicio de la campaña 2015. 
> Cualquier cosa me avisas. Saludos.

 
Estimado Bruno, 
Le agradezco la respuesta. 
Como le comenté en el mail anterior, nosotros trabajamos con proveedores certificados.
En caso tuviera algunos contactos por favor indicar que me escriban a eacuna@agritradeperu.com 
Esperamos que para más adelante también podamos trabajar con usted.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Estimado Bruno, 
> Le agradezco la respuesta. 
> Como le comenté en el mail anterior, nosotros trabajamos con proveedores certificados.
> En caso tuviera algunos contactos por favor indicar que me escriban a eacuna@agritradeperu.com 
> Esperamos que para más adelante también podamos trabajar con usted.

 La empresa cuenta con las siguientes certificaciones de calidad: BPM, HACCP, Kosher y Orgánica (USDA y UE). 
Saludos.

----------


## emilio.agritrade

> La empresa cuenta con las siguientes certificaciones de calidad: BPM, HACCP, Kosher y Orgánica (USDA y UE). 
> Saludos.

 Bruno, 
A qué empresa se refiere?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Bruno, 
> A qué empresa se refiere?

 Me refiero a la empresa con la que trabajo éste y otros productos en harina, que es la que produce y exporta la harina de maca. Saludos.

----------


## emilio.agritrade

> Me refiero a la empresa con la que trabajo éste y otros productos en harina, que es la que produce y exporta la harina de maca. Saludos.

 Podría enviarme por Inbox los datos, a fin de contactarlos?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimado Emilio, cualquier consulta previa a la compra y las cotizaciones debes verlas conmigo, ya que ese es el trato que tengo con la empresa. Una vez definidos todos los puntos, te puedo contactar con ellos, pero lo que tengo que hacer es filtrar a las personas que solicitan información pero no compran nada, ya que eso se traduce en una pérdida de tiempo para la empresa, y es el trabajo que estoy dispuesto a asumir para poder ofrecer sus productos, que como te digo, son de calidad de exportación. 
Cualquier información, puedes consultarme por acá o a través de mis correos, que con gusto te atenderé. Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, actualizamos precios y disponibilidad de harina de maca y harina de maca gelatinizada para exportación.  *Harina de maca convencional: 8 TM Aprox.*  *Precio EXW:* US$30+IGV x Kg.*Precio FOB:* US$30.50 x Kg*MOQ:* 1 TM *Harina de maca gelatinizada convencional: 5 TM Aprox.*  *Precio EXW:* US$31+IGV x Kg.*Precio FOB:* US$31.50 x Kg.*MOQ:* 1 TM *Contacto: Bruno Cillóniz*  *RPM:* (+51) 995-805-066  *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agrforum.pe

----------


## foonature

buenas tengo maca entera amarilla grande me puedes contactar a 942428232

----------


## Ernesto82

Hola amigos, 
Tengo harina de maca normal y gelatinizada de muy buena calidad, actualmente exportamos. Así también maca seca de propia producción. 
Cualquier información al correo 20030732@lamolina.edu.pe así como al teléfono 992428595 claro y #942963987 RPM 
Saludos,
Ernesto Moya
Andina Foods Export

----------

